# Invalid parameter bindings bei MS SQL Server



## Reth (9. Jul 2004)

Hallo mal wieder,

hab ein neues Problem.

Wenn ich ein PreparedStatement für ne MSSQLServer-DB fülle, bekomme ich immer den Fehler:

[Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC]Invalid parameter binding(s).

Der Fehler tritt immer dann auf, wenn ich aus der DB2 einen CLOB lese und diesen als 

```
setCharacterStream(spalte, clob.getCharacterStream(), (int)clob.length());
```
setze.

Wieso nur? Wenn der CLOB NULL ist, wird die entsprechende setNull-Methode gerufen und kein Fehler tritt auf.

Weiss da jemand Rat?

Danke schon mal
Ciao


----------



## Reth (9. Jul 2004)

OK, das Problem hat sich erledigt. Meine Spaltenindex war zu groß.

Aber ich habe ein generelles Problem bei CLOBs und MS SQL Server.
Wie inserted man die denn richtig?


----------



## Reth (9. Jul 2004)

Hat sich (hoffentlich) erledigt.


----------

